
Ask HN: Gmail extension for unified text formatting in sent emails? - arikr
Sometimes, if you paste something in an email, it looks like it&#x27;s formatted correctly to you, but your recipient sees it as two different fonts. This can look pretty unprofessional.<p>Is there any tool to help avoid this?
======
danielroe
Paste into Gmail with Ctrl-Shift-V. It will remove formatting and paste as
plain text.

------
Alex3917
Command backslash on MacOS strips formatting. For more complicated situations,
the easiest fix is just to copy it into Sublime first.

